# Brahms - Opera Omnia (60 CDs), Brilliant Classics.



## bwv1080 (Nov 20, 2008)

Brahms - Opera Omnia (60 CDs), Brilliant Classics.

1) Are the performances good?
2) How complete is it? (Any works missing?)
3) Any technical flaws?
4) Is it worth buying? 
5) Is the Brilliant Classics opera omnia better or worse than the Deutsche Gramophone "Brahms Edition" ?

Thanks!


----------

